# New grinder



## Kraig89 (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm looking to buy a new grinder on budget about £15+ can yous help me out


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Porlex or rhino hand grinder at about £30 would be your minimum i would say.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

£15 won't buy you a new hand grinder - or probably any grinder worth using. A porlex and rhino even second hand you are looking at £20 plus


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I did see a rhino for sale for £25 in the for sale section on here. If you using this for brewed coffee, it's a starting point.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

thats gone....


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

The wee Hario would probably be OK. It goes for around 25€ over here - that's ~£20.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=hario+mini+mill


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

In the public weal I laid out me shekels on one of these with the idea of palming it off on passing it on to a chum after testing, if it was OK.









http://www.amazon.fr/E-PRANCE-meuleuse-conception-inoxydable-Rendement/dp/B018LYNJ2M?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

It cost about 15 €. It'd be OK for a Bialetti or an Aeropress, but doesn't get anywhere near espresso. There are similar efforts on Amazon UK for around £10.

The quality is nowhere near Porlex - the steel is noticeably lighter and there's summat phunny about the burr seating. At the finest setting it takes a lot of elbow grease - much stiffer than the Porlex while stopping short of the instant tendinitis notch.

The operating instructions are a wondrous exercise in unintentional poetry.


----------



## I Know Nothing (Apr 3, 2016)

Vieux Clou said:


> The operating instructions are a wondrous exercise in unintentional poetry.


EXCELLENT!

That quote made me smile for considerably longer than it should have, thank you


----------

